# So, guess what.



## x__amour

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

This upcoming Friday, June 10th, 2011... 


Spoiler
:wedding:

:happydance:


----------



## Leah_xx

Congrats!!


----------



## vinteenage

Lucky duck! Congratulations.


----------



## Strawberrymum

Congrats you must be so excited! :)


----------



## Lucy22

Congratulations :happydance: Thats so exciting :D :hugs:


----------



## Char.due.jan

Congratulations! :flower: xx


----------



## Burchy314

Congrats!!


----------



## LovingYou

congrats!!!!!!


----------



## 17thy

Aww congrats! I remember waiting for my big day, so exciting <3


----------



## lizardbreath

wow congrats.


----------



## smatheson

Thats great news!!! Congrats!:thumbup:


----------



## rjb

:happydance:


----------



## x__amour

*Updatey. *


Spoiler
Thank you ladies. :hugs2:

So, the plan is... 

Friday morning Tori's god mother is coming up to watch Tori while we go up to the DMV and get the marriage license. Then we have to run down to the county clerk to submit the license and that's that! Then I drop off Zach at work and come back and what not.

After Zach gets off work we are driving down to Colorado Springs and Tori's great aunt and grandpa are watching her for the weekend while we have our honeymoon at a nice hotel. We'll exchange our vows to each other and just have a nice weekend away. We'll be gone Friday through Sunday and pick up Tori on Sunday. I'm going to miss her. :(

SO EXCITED! I can't believe we're really going to get married! :happydance: :cry:


----------



## Burchy314

Aww sounds amazing. I am a little jealous. I wish me and OH could get married and have a honeymoon :( I hope you have an amazing time!! and again congrats.


----------



## heathergc

congratulations! :)


----------



## lb

Congrats!!! YAY!!!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

:happydance: OMG! Congratulations! Do you know what you're wearing yet?


----------



## BrEeZeY

congrats hun!!! u will make a beautiful bride!!! :)


----------



## Court28

Yay! Congrats!!!


----------



## Srrme

Yay! Congratulations! For a moment there, I thought you were going to say you were pregnant. :dohh:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Congrats Shannon!


----------



## AriannasMama

Congrats!!


----------



## stephx

Congrats :happydance: xx


----------



## SophieGrace

Congrats enjoys your special day!! x


----------



## bbyno1

Ah,congratulations:dance:!


----------



## xCookieDough

Aw congrats I hope you have a lovely day! :D
___XO


----------



## annawrigley

Congrats!!! :D xx


----------



## KaceysMummy

Congrats!! :D xxx


----------



## mummymunch

Congrats! Im jealous, i have 2 years 1 day to go!!


----------



## TwilightAgain

How exciting!! Huge congrats :D


----------



## sarah0108

aww yay congrats


----------



## Nimoo

congratulations x


----------



## lauram_92

:wohoo:


----------



## samface182

congratulations hun!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Aww congrats! x


----------



## divershona

congrats!


----------



## KateyCakes

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## lily123

awwww congratulations :D very jealous over here! xxxxx


----------



## Mei190

Major congrats!! xx 

Enjoy it as it happens so quick!


----------



## rainbows_x

Aww congrats! x


----------



## Rhio92

Aww congats :hugs:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Congrats!!


----------



## amygwen

Yaaaaaaaaay! Congratulations, how exciting :happydance:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Exciting!!!! :D Congrats!


----------



## kattsmiles

Holy cow, I miss everything! Congrats, Shannon! Glad I came back today to hear the news! :flow:


----------



## abbSTAR

So Happy for you, Congratulations :flow:


----------



## lily123

Someone's getting married tomorrow....


----------



## x__amour

LOL. I think I may vomit, I'm so nervous! And it's not even the 'real' thing yet! Just papers! :wacko:
But now some of our plans are kind of fucked up and I feel terribly guilty. :sad1:


----------



## lily123

:( What happened Shannon?xxx


----------



## x__amour

It's MIL's birthday on Saturday, which we both spaced on! We've already booked the damn hotel and have all our arrangements and such made when GMIL texted OH yesterday saying, "We're having a BBQ on Saturday for your mom's birthday!" And I was just kind of like, "FFS." So he texted back that we wouldn't be able to make it. So then his SFIL texted him TODAY and said instead they were doing dinner TOMORROW night and we HAD to come! We were supposed to be leaving for Colorado Springs (an hour away) right after he got off so I would have sunlight for the highway drive but now we have to go to dinner and we won't get there until past 10pm! But now I feel obligated to go and I just feel SHITTY!


----------



## annawrigley

x__amour said:


> It's MIL's birthday on Saturday, which we both spaced on! We've already booked the damn hotel and have all our arrangements and such made when GMIL texted OH yesterday saying, "We're having a BBQ on Saturday for your mom's birthday!" And I was just kind of like, "FFS." So he texted back that we wouldn't be able to make it. So then his SFIL texted him TODAY and said instead they were doing dinner TOMORROW night and we HAD to come! We were supposed to be leaving for Colorado Springs (an hour away) right after he got off so I would have sunlight for the highway drive but now we have to go to dinner and we won't get there until past 10pm! But now I feel obligated to go and I just feel SHITTY!

Aww no :( Do they know you guys are getting married? xx


----------



## lily123

Yeahh i was gonna say, you guys getting married and having a honeymoon is more important than a dinner... does your MIL not think so?xxxx


----------



## x__amour

Um, no. Not yet. I have told my side of the family and he has told his dad's side of the family but he won't fucking tell his mom's side of the family and it's pissing the living hell out of me! He's like, "She doesn't need to know." "It's not important." "It's not a big deal." "She can find out through Facebook.", etc. And I'm like, "No. Zach. You HAVE to tell her, you HAVE TO." She and I, we're okay with each other now but she's not thrilled. Zach has already told her that we were going to get legally married this summer and she was like, "I don't understand why you NEED to. Can't you do this or this? Marriage and divorce is a BIG thing. I can't stop you though, you're 18 now." Blahblahblah. But when Zach's dad found him through Facebook (Zach's mom banned him from his life when he was young) he "told" his mom by listing him as "Father" under Facebook and she was so hurt and angry! I don't want this to be the same! I told him even a simple damn text saying, "Hey, just heads up Shannon and I are getting paper married tomorrow." or something like that. ANYTHING! ](*,)

I'm stressed. :cry:


----------



## lily123

:hugs: i'm not surprised, i would be stressed out too!
You're right, he DEFINITELY needs to tell his family, i can understand him being worried that it would cause friction, but has he considered how upset and hurt she'd be finding out that her son got married and didn't tell her?
If he doesn't tell her Shannon, i think you probably should :hugs: hard situation!
xxx


----------



## x__amour

He kind of has disconnected from his mom (me as well :() ever since he met his dad. He's very cold towards his mom and no, she's not my best friend, but she's done a lot for us. She cried for days and days after she found out through the Facebook way about his dad and I'm not doing it again. I told him I'm not getting married until he tells his mom first. [-(


----------



## annawrigley

Wow, I would be gutted if I was sat on FB one day and Noah's relationship status went to 'married' and I didn't even know! :shock: Funny thought, but seriously, he should tell her! Is he scared of her reaction or what? Tell him to suck it up and be a big boy! :lol: xx


----------



## x__amour

I'm not sure if he is scared or just doesn't give a flying fuck! :lol:
He just texted her. :-#

Ohboyboyboy. Please go well! [-o&lt;


----------



## Char.due.jan

Good luck!!


----------



## _laura

Oooooh good luck.
I'm so excited for you hun! And really jealous! I have to wait 2 years until me and Scott get engaged :(


----------



## x__amour

Oh he did it real nicely. :roll:

"*Im gettin married tomorrow justice of the peace just lettin you know*."

#-o


----------



## _laura

Dont worry scott would be like that
actually he'd be shaking just saying we got engaged :haha:

at least he told her though.


----------



## x__amour

Haha, yes! At least it's done and over with! Now to see what she will say back, yikes! I think she is working so we won't get a reply until much later...

:argh:


----------



## lily123

:hugs: glad it's over and done with!
Can't imagine how nervous you two must be feeling right now though! I'm nervous FOR you :haha: xxx


----------



## x__amour

Haha, I'm shaking so hard! I'll will make sure to post when it's a done deal but ahh! :-#
We are having a bachelor/bachelorette 'parties' tonight. He is having 3 of his friends come up for Xbox :roll: and I'm am going out with my 2 best girlies for a dinner. Woop woop! :D


----------



## bbyno1

Just caught up with this thread again but his done the best thing by letting her know :) I can understand you might be a littlle nervous of the reply but i honestly wouldn't be:hugs: She can't say anything really lol its all set :D

I hope you have a fun night tonight!!


----------



## sequeena

Oh good luck for tomorrow! Have lots of fun!


----------



## x__amour

SHE REPLIED!!! :shock:


----------



## _laura

Anddddd


----------



## bbyno1

............??


----------



## _laura

Suspense or what!


----------



## x__amour

Haha, sorry! I was in the shower! 
She said...

"*Thanks for letting me know*."

... Hm... Better than I expected but a little congrats would've been nice... :(
OH WELL! I'M GETTIN MURRRIED TOMORROW! :D


----------



## sequeena

I think it's the shock talking, you will probably get a better reply later ;)


----------



## stephx

Gahh who cares what she thinks. You're guna be maaaaried!!! :wedding:


----------



## annawrigley

Goingggg to the chapel and I'm gonaaaaaaaa get maaaaaaaarried


----------



## Burchy314

Just realized your getting married on Jayden's half birthday. Good day! haha

Congrats! I am so excited for you!


----------



## x__amour

Thank you all! :D
My bachelorette dinner went really well! Zach's little bachelor party with his two friends is still going on so I'm just here on BnB, lol! Ready for tomorrow! 
Scared but thank you for all of your support! :hugs2:


(My two best friends/Tori's god mothers.)

TOMORROW! :wedding:


----------



## Burchy314

Glad you had fun!! And don't be nervous!


----------



## samface182

it's todaaay! :dance:


----------



## bbyno1

Woooo:dance:


----------



## JessdueJan

aww congrats..hope everything goes well today :)


----------



## holly2234

Congrats!


----------



## LoisP

Hope everything goes perfectly for you today hun :hugs:


----------



## ~RedLily~

I hope you have an amazing day!


----------



## amygwen

I hope you have a great day, Shannon! Take pictures & share, pleeeeease :D


----------



## bbyno1

Yeahh^.
Can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Congrats Shannon! :)


----------



## annawrigley

Are you Mrs yet? :D


----------



## x__amour

I'M A MRS! :D :D :D
:happydance:

:wedding:


----------



## vhal_x

x__amour said:


> I'M A MRS! :D :D :D
> :happydance:
> 
> :wedding:

AAAAAHHH ! lucky you hun, hope you had an amazingly perfect day :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Leah_xx

congrats


----------



## rainbows_x

Yayyyy! Congrats hun! xxx


----------



## amygwen

Congratulations!
I want to see PICS! :D:D:D:D


----------



## lily123

Congratulations Mrs Travis :cloud9:


----------



## Burchy314

Congrats!


----------



## _laura

When I saw your name change to Travis I went OMG and squealed hahaha


----------



## bbyno1

Ahh i actually feel so happy for you:D
Congrats!!


----------



## _laura

bbyno1 said:


> Ahh i actually feel so happy for you:D
> Congrats!!

Im more jealous than happy :flower: :haha:
No im really happy for you!


----------



## bbyno1

Im a little jealous !


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats x


----------



## x__amour

Aw, thank you girls! You made me cry! I'm just so overwhelmed by all the congrats! :hugs2:

Here's where we're staying for the weekend! We're going to also go down to the hot springs and relax! I'm so excited! :D



They're making our suite into a honeymoon suite with roses and champagne shhh:) so I'm really excited! :happydance:

Zach's mom talked to us more this morning and it turns out his SFIL made the reservation for 5:00pm roll:) so we won't be able to make it as Zach doesn't get off until 7:00pm. She's coming around though and no one has been mean about it, I guess. 

Zach's mom told Zach to tell everyone so he sent out a mass text and all of them were good for the most part except from his mom's side, blah.

GFIL said, "*Wow*." 
and
SFIL said, "*If you're happy*, *then we're happy*. *Congrats*."

Oh well, I'm not bothered. :lol:

THANK YOU ALL! :hugs:

:wohoo:


----------



## bbyno1

How plush does that look!
Your gunna love it,sounds so nice....No im even more jealous,hehe.
So how does it feel being a Mrs now?


----------



## x__amour

bbyno1 said:


> How plush does that look!
> Your gunna love it,sounds so nice....No im even more jealous,hehe.
> So how does it feel being a Mrs now?

It's nice. :D
We've felt 'married' for a long time now but now it's legit! :cloud9:

The certificate is super cool though! It's all fancy shmancy with a big ass gold seal! :lol:



Now I have to do some not so fun things. I have to start the gradual change of name with Social Security, drivers license, bank, lease, etc. Blech.


----------



## Burchy314

Awww it looks so nice and that is so cool that they are making it your very own honeymoon suite.


----------



## _laura

x__amour said:


> Now I have to do some not so fun things. I have to start the gradual change of name with Social Security, drivers license, bank, lease, etc. Blech.

I'm dreading that :haha:


----------



## holly2234

_laura said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Now I have to do some not so fun things. I have to start the gradual change of name with Social Security, drivers license, bank, lease, etc. Blech.
> 
> I'm dreading that :haha:Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## laura1991

Congratulations! It looks beautiful!


----------



## Char.due.jan

Aw congratulations! :flower:


----------



## kattsmiles

Congrats, Shannon! I am so happy for you! :wedding:


----------



## KaceysMummy

Aww :D:D congratulations Shannon!!! xxx


----------



## cabbagebaby

wooo congrats :flower:


----------



## bbyno1

It looks lovely!
As you can see,we are all so happy for you:D


----------

